# Ford 2110



## Budman (May 12, 2011)

thinking about buying a 2110 and in my search have found one that looks a little rough, but the big problem is that it does have a 3 point hitch but it does not have a PTO. Is there a way to add a PTO on to this machine or would it be cost prohibative.

Many Thanks

Bud


----------



## AMERICANGUY (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Bud, I am not trying to insult your intelligence, but are you sure it does not have a PTO. These tractors come with a threaded cap to protect the Splined shaft when not in use. Or I have also replaced PTO shafts that been sheared off flush with the back of the tractor. In that case you can replace the output shaft. I am not familiar with a 2110 that has the 3pt hitch but not the PTO. Hey if you don’t find a nice tractor and want to come as far as Phila to get one I will be selling my 2110 soon and It is perfect in every way. 4x4 diesel with a loader. Good Luck with your search. They are great tractors.. Dave


----------



## ETOMaine (Nov 20, 2013)

*Seeking diagnosis*

I just bought an '86 Ford 2110, 4wd, bucket loader. Used it the first day to push some dirt around without problems. Wanted to pull a hunk of scrap metal (500 lbs?) out of the bushes and the loader couldn't do it. I didn't worry because the scrap was partially buried and I figured it was lodged on something. I did notice, however, that the tractor was sluggish to begin moving when I let off the clutch, as if I was towing something heavy with not enough throttle (which I wasn't). Turned around and pulled the scrap metal out behind the tractor (with much effort: felt like I was trying to pull a stump out of the ground). With the scrap dislodged I saw that it had hardly been buried. I probably could have pulled it out with my Tacoma. I unhooked the chain and rolled forward, but now the tractor won't budge. In gear, throttle revved, I let my foot off the clutch and it might budge an inch but it won't move. This is beyond my experience and way beyond my expertise. I apologize for being long-winded but don't want to leave out any pertinent details.

Any ideas?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy ETOMaine, 

Welcome the Ford/New Holland Forum.

Ford built 3 completely different 2110 tractors in 3 different eras. The first generation was a 4 cyl tractor built 1963-64. Second was a 3 cylinder low center of gravity (LCG) tractor built from 1965-74. The third generation 2110 was a 4 cylinder Shibaura (Japan) tractor built from 1983-86. The reason I mention this is that the parts are completely different, and the parts prices very different. Parts for Shibaura built tractors are quite expensive. 

It sounds like you have a clutch problem. The first thing I would do is to inspect the clutch linkage to ensure there is no damage. Make sure the clutch shaft through the clutch housing rotates when you depress the clutch pedal. Check the clutch for freeplay - when you push the pedal down by hand, it should move easily for about 1-1/4" to 1-1/2", then you can feel resistance as the clutch engages. 

Your tractor has a "live" PTO, which means that you have a two stage clutch. One clutch for the PTO and one clutch for moving the tractor. Does the PTO work? Try engaging the PTO to see if PTO shaft turns. The PTO engages/disengages at the bottom of the clutch stroke.

Have you tried adjusting the clutch? You can adjust the clutch by removing the pin on clevis #17 on the attached "pedals & steps" diagram. Then loosen the lock nut and turn the clevis to shorten the linkage. Adjust it only one turn at a time and then check the clutch function. Do NOT over-adjust the clutch, or you will shorten the life dramatically. Ask me how I know that??

That's enough for today. Post back results.


----------



## ETOMaine (Nov 20, 2013)

Harry,

Thanks for the thorough and spot-on reply. You hit the nail on the head. The linkage was so tight it took WD40 and a hammer claw to get the clevis out. Adjusted it accordingly and now we're ship-shape. You can imagine my relief at such a simple fix.

Thanks again. What a great resource.


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Congratulations!! We get lucky sometimes. 

Please get a shop manual for your tractor ($35-$40) to learn how much freeplay you should have on the clutch pedal. Make sure it's the correct manual for your tractor.

The manual for my tractor says 1-1/4" to 1-1/2" (32-38mm) freeplay, which may not be right for your Shibaura-built 2110 tractor.


----------

